# air bubbles in vagina?



## Pretty Pistol

I'm not trying to be gross. And I know the difference between a qweef "sp?" and an air bubble... Its just that I've never felt this before..I'm only 5 weeks and it was straight after a miscarriage so every thing is sending me through a loop.Has anyone had like air bubbles coming from the vagina? I thought my cervix was supposed to be closed? I'm concerned this could indicated another miscarriage. It seems to happen a few times a day, usually in a row..than nothing?


----------



## Pretty Pistol

and I woke up this morning without feeling like my symptoms were all gone except my breast are still a little sore.. but the neasua and round ligament pain is gone


----------



## kirstylm

really don't know Hun but didn't want to read and run! If ur symptoms are fadingand ur concerned I would phone midwife but never heard of air bubbles in vagina being symptom of m/c so don't worry yourself too much xx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

that's a new one on me...u could always call your dr and see if thats something to be concerned about


----------



## nada87

i had them with when pg with dd, she's 3 now so every thing turned out ok. but if your really worried call your dr.
you said you got pg right after m/c right? and your 5 weeks now? that's amazing cuz i'm at 6 weeks right after m/c (like no period cuz i'm pg) want to be buddies/


----------



## myfirst

the title of this thread made me open it up lol.
not too sure what's going on with the bubbles, but with the symptoms, i can relate.
it feels like i don't have any symptoms at all anymore except my breasts being tender. 
i agree with everyone else, call the dr and see what her opinion is.


----------



## cherryglitter

I know what you mean - but I haven't had it.
I am incredibley tight inside though, and it might be due to that? You could be tightening up inside!! Causing air to come out :p x


----------



## Pretty Pistol

WOW..interesting theories.. My appointment isn't until wednesday I think I can hold out until than.. Nada I added you that way we can both keep up to date on our progress..I want to start a thread for people like us so we can keep up with each other.


----------



## poppysgirl3

i would like to know how this turned out cause as of now i'm 5 weeks pregnant after two m/cs and having the same "air bubbles" problem (feels disgusting doesn't it)...
i can you your listed as still "expecting" so i'm hoping it doesn't mean anything bad!


----------



## Ang1873

if it helps, i had them early on and i'm now 12 weeks, having had scan and seen bubba :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

This is crazy! I'm having these bubbles, too... it's the oddest thing... anyone know what it is? Did you previous posters have your LO's with no problems?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

No worries. I hear this a lot at work and is not a symptom of mc, most of the time it is gas. It actually occurs also from increase of discharge :)


----------



## Autumntx

I had them too and still do sometimes. I woudnt worry about it having anything to do with miscarriage, so far all of my scans have shown a healthy LO. Good luck to you!


----------



## apana

Pretty Pistol said:


> I'm not trying to be gross. And I know the difference between a qweef "sp?" and an air bubble... Its just that I've never felt this before..I'm only 5 weeks and it was straight after a miscarriage so every thing is sending me through a loop.Has anyone had like air bubbles coming from the vagina? I thought my cervix was supposed to be closed? I'm concerned this could indicated another miscarriage. It seems to happen a few times a day, usually in a row..than nothing?

Did they go away? I have them now after birth, I wonder if they will go away with time.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't actually have them anymore... don't remember when they went away... how odd...


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Sounds like gas to me. It could also be due to cm.


----------



## Kita

Im sure I have had this before I was pregnant and it was always gas related. Pregnancy does make us gassy. I bet thats what it is :D


----------



## sandra white

Im 29 weeks and I still have the whole bubble thing. its just because the vagina is an opening and you may sit a certain way or lay a certain way that will allow air to enter then after a period of time well release feeling like a bubble. when i was in my first tri I would always end up going to the bathroom jus to make sure it wasnt nothing serious. You could mention it to your doc but odds are its perfectly fine. just wait to hit the last tri and have the pleasure of discharge. good luck sweetie and congrats!


----------



## MrsWalton

I had them really bad around 5/6 weeks, I thought something was wrong with me but it stopped and hasn't happen since! Lol it was happening a lot when I got out of bed in the morning or went pee! I have never had this problem so it was weird/funny to me...and embarrassing! Im sure it's nothing!


----------



## molly27

hey im 12+2 and i had them a few weeks ago, im on progestrone supposotories and the doc said that was why i had them because air was being pushed up with the tablet.r u on any vaginal tablets?


----------



## brittanymc

Ive been having them too, they had me worried but i feel a little better after reading about how others have the same thing.Thanks


----------



## Happy happy

never experienced air bubbles but didn't want to read and run. 
Hopefully someone can shed some light for you but it doesn't sound like anything to be concerned about xoxo


----------



## katstar

:haha: i have been having these too and wondered what the hell. Gross!! i even did what sounded like a trump in bed and my oh said 'scruff' - i did not tell him it was from my loo loo :blush:


----------



## Pretty Pistol

I just google searched this again having completely forgotten I was ever a member of this forum and how shocked was I too see I had asked this same question a few years ago. I am now 5 weeks pregnant again and experiencing the same air bubbles again... its nothing more than gas but wow soo funny... and how random... just as a follow up my pregnancy was just fine. Seems like this one is going okay too... so far so good!


----------



## MightyMom

I have always had this issue. I asked my doctors about it and they ALL said that it was not the cervix opening, it was simply air that gets trapped and then releases. I'm glad to see I am not the only one, the last time I asked this question here I got crickets.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ohhhhh how funny, PP!!! :rofl: Well, welcome back to bnb, I suppose. :haha:


----------



## CandyApple19

my OH calls them 'Chuff Guffs' 

and i defo have this problem!!!!! :'D we just laugh!!


----------



## messica

Bacterial Vaginosis can cause a sensation of bubbles inside. It is caused by an imbalance of your PH levels (when the bad start to out number the good ones). The discharge associated with it can often have bubbles visible right in it. 

It's incredibly common, especially during pregnancy, but once you've got it it can be difficult to get rid of completely.

If you are pregnant it's important to talk to your OB about it as there is significant evidence it can cause premature labor, and some studies have also linked it to miscarriages, low birth weight babies and even PROM.


Screenings for it are not routine, you have to specifically ask to be tested for it if that's what you think might be up.


----------

